# Nabba Wales Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

First Timers

Paul James 1ST

Paul Gane 2ND

Craig Hughes 3RD

James Brewer 4TH

Phillip Thomas

Thomas Powrie

Ashley Jones

Mathew Gorringe

Neil Davis

Juniors

Kurt Davies 1ST

Hywel James 2ND

Joshua Gibbons 3RD

Over 50

John Young 1ST

Vince Price 2ND

Gary Biddiscombe 3RD

Peter Middleton 4TH

Over 40

Carl Raynes 1ST

Steve Warring 2ND

Martin Boardman 3RD

Novice

Mathew Ali 1ST Best presentation

Steve Lewis 2ND

Scott Belmont 3RD

Nicky Jones 4TH

Gareth Burgess

Anthony Ali

Christian Jones

Class 4

Thomas Lee 1ST

Darren Poole 2ND

Dean Hewings 3RD

Class 3

Anthony Seabourne 1ST

Wayne Keene 2ND

Michael Davies 3RD

Class 2

Gareth Lacey 1ST

Neil Lewis 2ND

Samual Fomba 3RD

Antonio Marquos 4TH

Class 1

Rod Knight 1ST

Steve Fairchild 2ND

Steven Edwards 3RD

Mark Barrett 4TH

Toned Figure

Laura Spooner 1ST

Lainey Davies 2ND

Lisa Brown 3RD

Janine Webber 4TH

Anyone who paste's these else where, credit D 'N' S Video. Thank you


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

who won the overall?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Rod Knight won the Overall.

A good show and as a Judge on the day i think the placings where spot on, give or take one or two contoversal positions, however sat at the front on the day we see things that others dont!

This show has gone from Strength to Strength, it was a sell out and its down to Mike Richards and his team that it is back on the map as one of the best in Wales.

:beer:


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes very good show last night. Best in years for quality and numbers of spectators. Mike look shattered last night, good work mate.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone got any pics?????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Rod Knight won the Overall.
> 
> A good show and as a Judge on the day i think the placings where spot on, give or take one or two contoversal positions, however sat at the front on the day we see things that others dont!
> 
> ...


Paul did not realise you was a NABBA Judge??


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes, Paul have been judging for some 7 years now after doing my 3 qualifying cards at the NABBA Wales, when my wife used to sponsor the show.

Have not progressed beyond the Wales, but maybe in time you might see me at the Exeter show!


----------

